# Precious



## Whoppedmytoe (Jun 29, 2005)

She is a calico. I didn't want my male cat to be lonely, so I picked up the best looking female I could find.... How did I do?


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

You did great. She's a pretty cat, and takes a pretty good pic.

Later.........Kelly


----------



## stelvis (May 26, 2005)

And this is what she would look like if "Extreme Makeover" got a hold of her.....


I know, I know.. I am sick and have too much time on my hands......


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

thats funny.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Maybe that's what I need to do for my cat I am tired of waking up with him humping my arm. lol


----------

